
The World's 10 Most Famous Uncracked Codes - nickb
http://historycus.blogspot.com/2007/10/worlds-10-ancient-uncracked-codes.html
======
Darmani
The author left out the important information that Kryptos is split into 4
parts (and supposedly a code within the code), 3 of which have been repeatedly
cracked.

